# the silver lining



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well it seems the ex had packed up the house and moved back to ny. I got a call Tuesday night from dcf asked me where she was. First off this call was out of the blue. Because I was at this woman house I've been spending time with. Who BTW is awesome . So I told dcf I have not seen her but got to thinking damn where did she go? So I drove by the house yesterday didn't see anything out of place. Called her employer and asked if she works there. They said no. So she must have really just packed up and moved out of state. As for dcf I'm guessing a report of abuse has been made about her drug and drinking problem. 

All I can say a out it now is oh well her lose another gain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

Hmm, I was wondering if you would pop by here again and give us an update on how you're doing. Sounds like things are looking up for you, and you even mentioned spending time with another woman! Good for you!


----------



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

yea I've moved on. Been taking things with my new friend really slow. We enjoy each others company. As a matter of fact we even went on a motorcycle ride Sunday, it was awesome. Now I have this small draw back since my name was slandered all over the media here it seems to be preventing me from getting any work. All the companies I apply for never follow up with me. I've been talking to my new friend about this and she said if they do run a back ground check I'm not going to get the job. So what do I do? Its lime I'm Casey Anthony.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

I'm happy to hear that you are trying to move on. And you even met a new friend that's great. Sorry to hear about the job situation and back ground check. Your ex sure did drag you through some crap. I'm not sure how it works where you live but here they take into account what the charges are on your background check before rejecting the job applicant. 

I hope things change for you soon and you can acquire some employment. Good Luck and keep moving on!


----------



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

ok so I did a major no no Saturday night. Drove by the house about midnight got off the motorcycle and walked to the door. Remember I'm not allowed per court order. She has not been there since May anyways. But guess what is. Her dog. Yes she left her dog behind and it was in the house when I was there. So when I got to my cave I called the cops. And told them about what is going on and even told them I went there. Fully aware I could go back to jail. Like I said to the cop. It isn't about getting even it about the fact she left a dog in that house now for over 30 days. So long story short animal control should pick up the dog in 6 days. But what I don't get is she isn't going to be charged with anything....

Go figure....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

